# Ultimate ******* Utility Trailer?



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I saw this on the way to work Monday and almost ran off the road laughing.

Walter

******* Trailer?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> I saw this on the way to work Monday and almost ran off the road laughing.
> 
> Walter
> 
> ******* Trailer?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It was 1/2 price!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

funny !!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I've actually seen where they convert them into nice little travel trailers. Little small for me.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This would be a good one for a ******* joke...."You may be a ******* if ______________"


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, but that isn't a red neck trailer... I can't be, because there are no gun ports or flames down the side.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

You California folks need to get up to speed. Now they have a convertible version....










C


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like good recycling.---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder how many people catch a glimpse of that at night and this the van is really tailgating...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

At one of our State Parks, we regularly see a guy (old hippie - 'course, we're all old, these days) who made a camper from an old Ford Bronco. He took the engine out and the front axles/wheels/etc off, then cut and welded the front end to an "A" shape, with a trailer hitch. And he pulls it with - ready? - an old Ford Bronco. (A matching set, sort of.)

First time I saw it I LMAO!







But I'll bet it was inexpensive! Different strokes for different folks, I guess.

Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

what were you doing in our neck of the woods?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Justman said:


> I'm sorry, but that isn't a red neck trailer... it can't be, because there are no gun ports or flames down the side.


... .and no open bed for the **** Dog!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well heck, why didn't you pull me over and say Hi!!

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a big deal? This is common practice where I live. The MVA actually gives them a regeristation card and a tag. I usually see a few a day going down the road.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> This is a big deal? This is common practice where I live. The MVA actually gives them a regeristation card and a tag. I usually see a few a day going down the road.


.....same here in Holtwood!!


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> This is a big deal? This is common practice where I live. The MVA actually gives them a regeristation card and a tag. I usually see a few a day going down the road.


.....same here in Holtwood!!








[/quote]
Thats the norm here in SW MO. There is even a newer model (mid 70s that is) of that running around in the town I live by, It has front and rear doors. We also have alot of PU campers straped to flat bed trailers. YEP.... home of the ******** thats where I live!!!!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I guess here in California it would be OK if the trailer was all tricked out and custom painted.....

Walter


----------

